# Spurs Run By Warriors, 118-104



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> After a tough 2 1/2 quarters against the Golden State Warriors on Wednesday night, Tony Parker and the San Antonio Spurs sensed it was time to turn it up a few notches. Tony Parker scored 32 points and the Spurs overcame another iron man performance by Monta Ellis in a 118-104 victory on Wednesday. Tim Duncan had 20 points and nine rebounds for the Spurs, who used a 22-3 run spanning the third and fourth quarters for their season-best third consecutive victory.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10433356/Spurs-118,-Warriors-104


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Woo!


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Good to see the Spurs winning and Parker scoring 30 points but it was against a very shorthanded team. Hope GSW can get some luck going their way in the injury department.


----------

